# Neuanlage im Ruhrgebiet zur Ansicht



## R2d2 (18. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Teichbaufreunde,

Ich bin Neuling hier und freue mich auf eine angeregte Konversation mit euch.

Ich möchte in Kürze mit meinem Projekt loslegen. Es wird ein Schwimmteich (12x6m) und bis jetzt bevorzuge ich das NG Prinzip.
Habe viel gelesen und bin mir in einigen Details sehr unsicher.
Als Anlage versuche ich mal meinen Entwurf hochzuladen und bitte um kritische Prüfung und natürlich reichlich Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Sollte noch jemand bereit sein mir sein Projekt zeigen zu wollen, bitte gerne.
Ich wohne in Essen und bin bereit auch ein paar km zu fahren um mir tolle Ideen bei euch zu
 " klauen".
Ich werde ich auch ein paar Bildchen meines Teiches und des Baufortschrittes hier zeigen wollen, da Bilder aussagekräftiger sind als lange Texte.

Gruß
R2d2


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Jan. 2016)

Hallo, schönes Projekt!

Wenn du Anregungen und Ratschläge haben willst, solltest du mehr Informationen einbringen.
z.B
Fördervolumen der Pumpe
Förderhöhe der Pumpe
Teichvolumen
Volumen des Filtergrabens
Pumpe: Intern oder Extern
Größe der Saugleitungen
Welcher Filter
UVC: ja oder nein
Wo läuft das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich.

Mit diesen Informationen kann man sich das alles besser vorstellen und seine Meinung dazu äußern.

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich auch im letzten Jahr nach NG gebaut! Hier ein Link zu meiner Teichbau Doku.

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...nik-grube-ausheben/19768-salamanders-teichbau


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2016)

Hallo R2d2!
Herzlich willkommen bei den "Teichverrückten"!
Fragen und Bilder sind unsere Nahrung, füttere uns ordentlich damit Du darüber grübeln kannst!

Ron!


----------



## R2d2 (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Aron, hallo Trampelkraut ( __ Salamander) und natürlich alle Anderen,

Gerade die hier gestellten Fragen machen mir ja Sorgen.
Filterkeller kommt wegen Platzmangel nicht in frage.
Bildmitte (Technik) dort ist ein Raum für Filter, UV, etc.

Will sehen das ich kurzfristig einen persönlichen Termin bei NG bekomme.
Ich konnte die Skizze im NG Forum leider nicht hochladen.
Touranus, Steinbeisser und Claudia haben mich bereits zur Besichtigung eingeladen, was ich auch wahrnehmen werde.
Von deren Beiträgen habe schon sehr viel gelernt und in meine Planung übernommen.

Geschätzt werden es ca. 35000 Liter werden. 12x6x1,5m
Für mich und vor allem meine bessere Hälfte ist klares Wasser das a und o.
Sollte das nicht klappen, brauch ich gar nicht anfangen
Ich werde mich bei NG dann zum Thema Filter etc. beraten lassen.

Werde hier berichten und zur Diskussion stellen.

Allen schon einmal vielen Dank aus dem Pott.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo R2d2

Auch für mich und meinem Anhang war es mit das wichtigste klares Wasser zu haben. Ich habe es bei 130 000l Teichvolumen mit Filtergraben, 2 Standartfilter und 2 UVC bis jetzt immer geschafft. Auch bei Lufttemperaturen von 39,5°C und Wassertemperatur von 32°C gab es keine Probleme mit Algen.

Aber ich muß auch betonen, jeder Teich verhält sich anders.

Lass dich bei NG gut beraten, sei aber auch kritisch nicht alles was empfohlen wird muß auch richtig sein. Bei deinem Skimmer auf der Skizze ist es wichtig dass das Saugrohr richtig ausgelegt ist und somit die Wassermenge für den Skimmer stimmt. Würde bei deiner Teichgröße eine extra Skimmerpumpe bevorzugen.

Bei einem reinen Schwimmteich reicht es wenn das Teichvolumen 1,5x bis 2x am Tag gewechselt wird. Da reicht meiner Meinung nach eine Pumpe die bei deiner geplanten Förderhöhe noch ca. 3000l/h bringt. 1 Standartfilter und 1 UVC 55 sollten auch reichen.

Bei 3000l/h kommst du auf 50l/min das passt gut zum Standartfilter.


----------



## R2d2 (4. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

trotz der aktuellen Wetterlage konnte ich nicht mehr warten und habe meinen Garten in ein Schlachtfeld verwandelt.
Schei... Ist nur, dass der Grundwasserspiegel bei 1,1 m liegt und die Sicherungsfolie als Wasserbett gebraucht werden könnte. Wenn es nicht so kalt wäre.

Werde also nicht ohne dauerpumpen auskommen und habe mir schon eine Jet Pumpe zugelegt.
Schlimmer ist, dass der Lehmboden komplett zu Wackelpudding geworden ist und ein Aufbau der Stufen, Damm etc. unmöglich ist. Ich habe an diesem Wochende  36 m3 Mutterboden und 9 m3 Lehm abgefahren.
Die Konturen des ST sind gebaggert. Der FG ist dann wohl Handarbeit.
10 cm Stufe entfällt, da der Mutterboden 60 cm tief war und ich keine Chance sehe den Wackelpudding aufzubauen.

Aufmunterungen und gute Tips bitte gerne hier abwerfen.

Bilder folgen.
Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

Das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Und so würde ich keine Folie rein legen. Maximal als Provisorium damit sich der Boden setzen kann. Im Sommer dann nochmal raus und ordentlich verdichtet. Dann kann man auch die Stufen mit Beton modellieren. Viel Spaß beim Folien legen bei diesen Temperaturen.


----------



## R2d2 (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die ersten Schritte sind getan.
Pumpe etc. überlasse ich NG.
Es sollen 2 Sedimentfallen, 1 Skimmer und Pumpe intern eingebaut werden.
Filter und UV sollen im kleinen Gerätehaus untergebracht werden.
Wenn ich das Grundwasser mal abgepumpt habe, kann ich die Folie zumindest schon einmal messen.
Bis ich allerdings mit dem modellieren ( betonieren ) fertig bin, sollten auch die Temperaturen zur Verlegung der Folie entsprechend sein.

Melde mich wenn der Grundwasserspiegel gesunken ist.


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2016)

Na das sieht schon nach einem richtigen Naturteich aus


----------



## R2d2 (18. Feb. 2016)

Guten Abend,

3 trockene Tage und die Arbeit geht gut voran.

Grundwasserproblem: im Griff
Material (Folie ): bestellt
Arbeit: noch viel zu tun
Wunsch: gutes Wetter
Ziel: in 4 Wochen Panzerung fertig.

Schönen Abend aus dem Pott.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2016)

Hallo R2d2!

Als erstes wünsche ich dir 4 Wochen gutes trockenes Wetter. Pass aber auf das dein Mörtel keinen Frost abbekommt bevor der Teich gefüllt ist, immer mit Folie abdecken. Und sehr sehr gut spülen und die Kalkbrühe immer wieder abpumpen bis der PH - Wert stimmt.


----------



## R2d2 (19. Feb. 2016)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Wünsche und Tips, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall daran halten.
Ganzen Tag mit dem Anschluss der Jet Pumpe verplempert?
Funzt nicht. Werde jetzt eine meiner Tauchpumpen in den Schacht stellen und hoffen, dass sie die Bauzeit überlebt.
Danach soll ich sie auf Rat eines Wasserbauers auch stilllegen, da durch das ständige saugen unter dem Teichboden alles absacken könnte.
Kann keine Matsche mehr sehen. Ich hasse Grundwasser.
Morgen(wenn trocken) werde ich die Sicherungsfolie fertig ( möglichst faltenfrei) verlegen.
Vlies und Folie sollten nächste Woche kommen.
Melde mich zeitnah wieder.
Bis bald


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Feb. 2016)

Deinen Verdruß über Grundwasser kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen (siehe meine Baudoku).
Hoffentlich bekommst du morgen nicht so viel vom avisierten Regen ab.
Wünsche dir jedebfalls trockene Füße die nächste Zeit.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Feb. 2016)

> Pumpe etc. überlasse ich NG.
> Es sollen 2 Sedimentfallen, 1 Skimmer und Pumpe intern eingebaut werden.
> Filter und UV sollen im kleinen Gerätehaus untergebracht werden.



Überlässt Du es auch einem Autohändler zu entscheiden, was für einen Motor, Getriebe oder Räder oder Automarke Euer neues Auto haben wird??

Ich pers. kann Die nur dazu raten, keine Sedimentfallen und keine ZST-Kiste einzubauen.
Diese Technik hat leider gewisse.....nennen wir es Eigenschaften....

Ich will Dir nur netterweise raten, Dich jetzt, wo es noch möglich ist, mit einer Änderung der Verrohrung und Saugstellen zu befassen.

Ansonsten bist Du später wegen der - vermutlichen- Betonierung über der Folie mit den Saugleitungen, ZST, etc.. festgenagelt.
Zumal- siehe trampelkraut- es aus offensichtlichen....Rohrdimensionierungs- und Saugleistungsdisharmonien....dazu führen kann, dass Skimmer nicht oder schlecht funktionieren.

Pumpen im Wasser und gepumpte Filteranlagen (falls soetwas geplant wurde) sind seit langem nicht Stand der Filtertechnik, sonder werden eventuell nur weiter von Händlern und Firmen angepriesen und verkauft...und in bunten Prospekten angepriesen.
----------------

Stand der Technik (und zu nichts anderem würden Dir heutzutage ehrliche Forianer raten) sind:

-Verrohrung in Schwerkraft
-Filteranlagen in Schwerkraft.
-Pumpen oder Luftheber hinter dem ersten Grobfilter
-Pflanzenfilterteiche werden erst am Ende vom vorgereinigten Wasser durchlaufen

-----------------------------

Ich will Dich hier nicht in Eurem Eifer bremsen, sondern nur nett auf eine sparsamere, wartungsärmere und in Zukunft bei Bedarf immer aufrüstbare Technik hinweisen.

Es geht auch nicht darum, einen teuren Trommefilter gleich einzubauen, sondern einfach 1 oder 2 Bodenabläufe in KG110 und 1 Skimmerrohr in KG110 in einen zentralen Filterkeller zu legen.

Und von diesem "Filterkeller" 2 oder drei Rückläufe in den Teich oder auch erst teilweise in den Pflanzenfilterteich und von diesem in den Teich zurück.

---------------

Was für Filter oder Pumpen oder.... in den filterkeller reinkommt ist ersteinmal Nebensache....und immer später bei Bedarf um und aufrüstbar.

Einbetonierte Verrohrungsfehler und irgendwelche 50mm Schieber mit daran angeschlossenen 70 oder 100mm Saugschläuchen zu einem Bodenansaugpunkt mit Aluminiumrahmen sind später nicht mehr einfach änderbar!


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

R2d2 schreibt das er keinen Platz für einen Filterkeller hat. Ich würde aber dennoch auf den Saugsammler verzichten und statt dessen 3 Klebeflansche und 3 Zugschieber in mindestens 75 mm in die Trennfolie einbauen. Bei seiner Teichgröße und dem notwendigen Flow, ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Einsatz einer normalen Pumpe gerechtfertigt.

Da es ein Schwimmteich ohne Besatz werden soll wird auch der NG Filter seinen Zweck erfüllen. Ob man Filtermatten ausquetscht, Spaltsiebe reinigt oder im Helix rührt, Arbeit macht beides.

Leider ist nicht jeder in der Lage Trommelfilter und Steuerung selbst zu bauen. Und wenn man alles kaufen muß, gehts ganz schön ins Geld.


----------



## tosa (20. Feb. 2016)

Hi Roland,

Und warum macht man dann nicht gleich dn 110er rohre, etc?

Dann ist man falls man es doch anders machen will auf sicherer Seite.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Feb. 2016)

@tosa

Wenn R2d2 den Teich ausschließlich als Schwimmteich nutzen will und ein Teichvolumen von 35 000l angibt kommt er bei 2x Austausch pro Tag auf rund 3000l/h.
Aufgeteilt auf 3x DN 110 wären das 1000l/h pro Saugrohr bei 0,03 m/s.

Wenn er später mal Fische will, wäre DN 110 natürlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mitch (20. Feb. 2016)

110er flansch + Schieber  sollte schon sein  - danach kann man ja wieder auf DN50 runtergehen um den *FLOW* hochzuschrauben
wenn später mehr Durchsatz benötigt wird sind nur die Röhrchen auszutauschen.


----------



## R2d2 (21. Feb. 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Ich will nur in sauberem Wasser schwimmen.
Andere kommen ganz ohne Filter aus, ich will ja nur auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Trommelfilter etc. ist mir zu teuer und kompliziert. Ich habe mich festgelegt und das Material auch schon bestellt. 
Die empfohlene Pumpe soll 6500 Liter fördern.
Soll ich die Sedimentfallen mit den 75 Saugleitungen im ZST Schacht an 75 mm Zugschieber anschließen?
Das krieg ich noch hin.
Skimmer dann auch in 75 mm?
Reicht dann ein Auslass in 110 mm? Oder besser 2?
Danke für die informative Unterhaltung.
Habe viel Zeit. Gestern ist mein Daumen mit einem Messer kollidiert und ohne Kuppe und Fingernagel mit dickem Verband, kann ich in der Matsche nichts machen.

Gruß aus dem nassen Essen.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Erst mal gute Besserung.

Ich würde drei 75 er Flansche in die Trennfolie einkleben und auf der Filtergrabenseite die 75 er Zugschieber einbauen. Die Skimmerleitung sollte nicht zu lang sein bei 75 mm. Auf den Saugsammler würde ich komplett verzichten. Bei einer 6500l Pumpe wird wenn noch etwas an Förderhöhe dazukommt, die Saugleistung für den Skimmer schon etwas knapp. Da wirst du bei Skimmerbetrieb die BA schon etwas drosseln müssen.

Lass dir das alles bis der Daumen wieder funktioniert in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen. Jetzt hast du noch alle Möglichkeiten.
Ich würde keine Saugsammler mehr verbauen, aber das weis man erst wenn man fertig ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Feb. 2016)

Die ZST haben nur 50mm Schieber.
Erfahrungen von trampelkraut sind Gold wert....
Und lies Dir im NG Forum seinen Tröt unter __ salamander durch.....

Dort hatte ich ihm anfangs dazu geraten mit Schiebern und passenden Flanschen direkt durch die Folie am Dammdurchbruch zu gehen.

Wer baut schon in eine Abwasserleitung mit 75mm einen 50mm Schieber ein.
Unter uns Bastlern kann man so etwas als Pfusch bezeichnen.
Woanders wird es im Prospekt verkauft.
Wenn ein Handwerker Dir im Haus in ein 75 oder 100mm Abwasserrohr einen 50mm Schieber einbaut, was würde man ihm sagen???
Pumpe mit 6500 m3 Pumpleistung am Ende vom Filterteich in der nächsten Plastekiste und in die Höhe in den Stapelfilter gepumpt.....verliert an Leistung...Energieverschwendung.

Bei dieser Pumpleistung werden 2 Bodensaugpunkte und ein Skimmer nicht gemeinsam vernünftig arbeiten.
Zu wenig Sog auf den Leitungen.

Das Thema haben hier viele Teichler erst selber testen dürfen und dann beim 2. oder 3. TEICHBAU es richtig gebaut.

Manche Firmen verkaufen 30 Jahre lang gepumpte Filtersysteme mit konstruktiven Engpässen, was vor 20 Jahren keine Schande war....

Im Prinzip pumpen wir alle Wasser im Kreis.
Manche mit einem Filterteich mit Pflanzen.

Jetzt kann man sich fragen, ob es günstiger ist, den Schmutz vor dem Pflanzenfilter aus dem Wasser zu holen, oder alles erst im Fikterteich zu kompostieren.

Ich denke, Du wurdest hier genug auf nicht optimal funktionierende Technik hingewiesen.

Die Flansche im Dammdurchbruch kannst Du auch in meiner Baubeschreibung Dir ansehen.

Ich bin mitten im Bau weg von der NG Fiterabfolge und habe mir leider trotzdem noch einen Verrohrungsengpass eingebaut.

Bis zum FT kannst Du es nachbauen.
Selbst mit 110 Folienflanschen und Schiebern bist Du nicht teurer als die ZST Kiste.
Dafür ohne Engpass und die Schieber einfach austauschbar.
Schieber müssen nicht sein...man kann auch auf der FT  Seite die freien Rohrenden mit einem Bogen nach oben versehen, der ca. 30cm unter OK Wasser endet und dort einfach Rohrenden aufstecken.
Siehe Standrohrkammer.
pvc-welt.de oder hanako-koi haben ein gut sortiertes PVC Sortiment.

Onlline Bestellungen kann man 2 Woche später wiederrufen....

Und auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## R2d2 (25. Feb. 2016)

Guten Abend,
nach zwei trockenen Tagen und der heutigen Lieferung von NG wäre ich eigentlich am Samstag soweit Vlies und Folie zu verlegen.
Die Pumpe für das Grundwasser läuft fast rund um die Uhr. Der Teichboden ist allerdings eine einzige Schlammwüste. 20-30 cm tief. Gummistiefel bleiben stecken.
So hat es meines Erachtens keinen Sinn. Überlege die Pumpe abzuschalten und das Loch voll laufen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist es in 6-8 Wochen möglich weiterzumachen.
Wenn Ich könnte, würde ich das komplette Loch wieder zukippen.
Melde mich wieder, wenn ich den Frust verarbeitet habe.
Gruß aus Essen


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2016)

Kopf hoch, der nächste Sommer kommt gewiss und dann gibt es auch mal trockene Phasen


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Feb. 2016)

Hast Du die Naturagart Technik auch schon gekauft??
ZST Kiste?
Sind da immernoch 50mm Schieber drin oder wurde was geändert?
Skimmer auch schon gekauft??
Was für einen? Bei NG haben die Schwimmskimmer max. 32mm Anschluss. ....
Oder gibt es etwas neues  bei NG??
Lies Dir Trampelkraut seinen Skimmertröt einmal durch..
......

Mit dem hohen Schichtenwasser musst Du einfach auf trockene Zeiten warten.


----------



## R2d2 (26. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern Abend aufgeben wollte, hat die Pumpe sich gesagt: "ich will auch nicht mehr". Heute morgen 50 cm Wasser über 30 cm Schlamm.
Habe heute alles aufgeräumt und warte ab.Spart Strom.
Idee wäre ein Pumpwagen der alles raussaugt. Aber danach läuft das Wasser ja immer noch weiter. 5 m3 Kies drauf und schnell sein?
Hat jemand so einen Schei... schon mitgemacht?
Thorsten:
Die Technik steht schon einige Zeit hier rum. 
75 mm Schieber und Flansche liegen ebenfalls bereit, die habe ich nach euren Anmerkungen sofort geordert. Leuchtet mir ein. Möchte evtl. die ZST Kiste umbauen, da mir der Einbau leichter erscheint. Wenn ich mal soweit bin.
Rechnerisch 2x75mm und Skimmer ( Standskimmer von NG) 50 mm !! ist nicht viel mehr als 110 Rohr auf der ZST Rückseite. Sollte klappen.
So: Abwarten, abwarten.
Bis dann


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2016)

R2d2 schrieb:


> Rechnerisch 2x75mm und Skimmer ( Standskimmer von NG) 50 mm !! ist nicht viel mehr als 110 Rohr auf der ZST Rückseite. Sollte klappen.
> So: Abwarten, abwarten.
> Bis dann



Mach wenns irgendwie geht den Skimmeranschluß auch in 75 mm, du ärgerst dich sonst später. ich habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht und bin jetzt am kämpfen. Ach ja, wenn dir der 110er Abgang zum FG zu klein ist, dann klebe dir doch noch einen 2. Stutzen ein.


----------



## samorai (26. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!


R2d2 schrieb:


> Hat jemand so einen Schei... schon mitgemacht?


Ich hatte noch eine Maurer-Gase vor der  Pumpe als Trennung nach 4 Jahren gab ich dann auf.
Die Filter reinigten dann nur noch den Klärteich und es war kontra produktiv.
2014 habe ich umgebaut. Innerhalb von einer Woche wurde der Damm abgebrochen, die Pflanzen raus geholt, das Lava - Gestein gespült.
Der Kies vom Damm wurde als sanft abfallendes Ufer genutzt, wo ein paar Seerosenkörbe ihr Domizil gefunden haben und eine  bepflanzte Froschecke wurde intrigiert.
Der Klärteich wanderte hinter der Filterstrecke und die Pflanzen haben mächtige Schwierigkeiten zu wachsen.
Zu dieser Zeit war ich schon hier im Forum, da alle Filter hier von unten gespeisst werden und ich nicht noch einmal solch ein Fehler machen wollte kam mir die sehr einfache mit einem alten Blumentopf der die Einspeisung (durch kaputten Boden) nach unten leitet.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen der Klärteich ist zweigeteilt. Bretter wurden eingezogen als Teilung in der Horizontalen, 30 cm oberhalb für die Lava und Pflanzen und ca. 50 cm für den Mulm. Ein 40 ger Absaugrohr  als L und drehbar wurde eingesetzt.
Seit dieser Veränderung habe ich wieder Freude am Teich.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## samorai (26. Feb. 2016)

Sorry Thematik voll verfehlt!


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2016)

Samorai:
Nix verfehlt.
Du hast ja nach den ersten Erfahrungen den Klärteich hinter der Filterstrecke eingebunden.


R2D2

Verkaufe die ZST.
Umbauen ist nicht sinnvoll, weil die Kiste an sich technisch überflüssig ist......es sei denn man verkauft soetwas und verdient dran als Firma.

Gehe mit den Saugleitungen einzeln mit Flanschen durch die Dammdurchbruchfolie.

Welcher Skimmer von NG hat 50mm Schlauchanschluss??
Ich sah dort nur max. 32mm im shop.

Wenn Du 2 Bodensaugpunkte und 1 Skimmer zugleich betreiben willst, benötigtst Du sicher ca. 20m3 Pumpleistung.

Ein nachträglicher Einbau von Schwerkraftfilteranlagen oder energiesparenden Pumpen/Luft heber  ist in der NG Filterabfolge nicht sinnvoll mehr möglich.

Du hast Zeit....zwangsweise.
Hast Du die Pumpen v von n NG auch schon zu liegen??
12 Volt??? plus die nächste Plastekiste ......interner Pumpenschacht??


----------



## samorai (27. Feb. 2016)

Ja, wenn es nicht verfehlt ist, möchte ich noch ein paar Storys dazu berichten.

Alles hat sich so gut angehört und es war gar nicht so schwer.
Im ersten Jahr waren es prächtige Ergebnisse und als ein sehr großen Vorteil sah ich damit die Absaugschläuche beweglich waren, mit etwas "ruderei" und ein paar "Halte-Steinen" konnte ich die Absaugung da postieren wo sie gebraucht wurde.
Im 2 Jahr stieg der PH-Wert zuerst auf 8,5 dann fast auf 9 , Huminsäure kam dann zum Einsatz, das war das letze Jahr wo der Teich noch ein mal richtig klar wurde.
Huminsäure wirkt erst bei hohen PH-Werten, bei normalen Werten unter 8,5 wirkt sie nicht sonderlich.
Im dritten Jahr wurde ich den Algen nicht mehr "Herre", Selbst- Zweifel traten auf, es wurde abgesaugt und Filtersäcke wurden hinter den Auslauf gehängt.
Die Pflanzen, wie __ Rohrkolben und Co wuchsen prima, aber der Teich sah aus als würde er jeden Moment umkippen.
Das waren echt schlimme Jahre, darum hat NG bei mir nicht gerade "ein Stein im Brett".


----------



## R2d2 (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
Du hast natürlich recht mit dem 32 mm Skimmer. Material steht alles bereit. Da hier alles rumliegt, werde ich versuchen den Skimmer auf 50 mm umzubauen und die Sedimentfallenanschlüsse auf 75 mm. Habe ja Zeit.
Nächste Woche einen Brunnenbauer nach Lösungen fragen und einen Schlammsauger bestellen. Kies drauf und mal weitersehen. 
Aktuell sieht es so aus.


----------



## R2d2 (28. Feb. 2016)

Nochmal hi,
kann ich von dem Lehmschlamm etwas aufbewahren und mit Rheinsand 0/2 mischen für den Pflanzboden im FT. ( Lehmhaltiger Sand) Mischungsverhältniss ?
Hat ja evtl. auch eine gute Seite


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2016)

Wie willst Du vorgehen? Pflanzen in Körbe oder freistehend?
Durch Sediment-Ablagerungen bildet sich der Pflanzenboden   im FT eigentlich von allein. Bei freistehenden Pflanzen  ist dazu Lavagestein eine gute Alternative.
In Pflanzkörbe kann man es als "Kern" benutzen und den Sand als "Schale" von allen Seiten um den Lehm her rum, so gibt es weniger Lehmhaltiges Wasser.


----------



## R2d2 (25. März 2016)

Hallo,
endlich war mir der Wettergott gut gesonnen. Es bleibt noch viel zu tun.
Hauptsache ich kann Wasser einlassen und das Grundwasser kann nicht mehr Schaden anrichten.
Gruß aus dem heute nassen Essen


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2016)

Hallo!

Wie willst du deinen Teichrand gestalten, kommt da noch ein Ufergraben hin? Und zeige doch auch mal ein paar Bilder deiner Verrohrung, Pumpenschacht, Dammdurchführung und Filtergraben.


----------



## R2d2 (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

nach viel Arbeit habe ich endlich Zeit ein aktuelles Foto einzustellen.
Aber es bleibt noch viel zu tun.
Meine fleißigen jungen Helfer waren auch schon bei 12 Grad Wassertemperatur baden.
Der Hund freut sich ebenfalls. Mir ist es noch zu kalt.
  
Gruß an alle Teichler


----------



## R2d2 (26. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
ganz kurz der aktuelle Stand.
Skimmer funktioniert? Pflanzen können jetzt wachsen.
Der Rasen ebenfalls.
Wasser ist nach Ca. 4 Wochen (noch) glasklar.
Gruß aus dem Pott.


----------



## jule (26. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, 

na dann drücke ich dir mal feste die Daumen, dass der Schnee, der hier heute durchgezogen ist, einen Bogen um euch macht! Dann kann das mit dem Rasen klappen 

Und wenn es dann warm genug ist freue ich mich schon auf "Bade-Bilder"


----------

